# SADES headphone driver



## mrsmile10

does anyone know where i can download Sades SA 708 or just Sades headphone driver in general? the mic isn't working well


----------



## etaf

is this it 
SADES


----------



## mrsmile10

i downloaded it and tried to run the installation but it says, "please connect the SADES 7.1 Sound Effect Gaming Headset"


----------



## etaf

not the correct driver , thats the only one they seem to list 
maybe worth contacting them via the link i posted


----------

